# Allgemein zur Not-Aus!



## Ricko (4 Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich möchte Euch bitten meine Lösung für den Not-Aus zu beurteilen!
In der Anlage gibt es 2 Not-Aus (in der Reihe) die gleichzeitig 5 Antriebe ausschalten. Diese Antriebe sind durch eine lineare S.Kette gesteuert. Ein Multipanel zur Visualisierung ist vorhanden.
Beispiel für das Ventil mit 2 Ausgängen (AUF / ZU), nur AUF beschrieben!
Wird der Not-Aus betätigt dann soll die fahrt in Richtung AUF gestoppt werden. Das wird durch die Verdrahtung realisiert  (Öffner vom Not-Aus in der Reihe mit dem Relais). Der Hilskontakt des Not-Aus meldet der SPS –>  Multipanel, dass Not-Aus angesprochen hat.
Nach dem Entriegeln soll das Ventil weiter fahren (die Ansteuerung von der S.Kette steht noch an!) aber nur wenn die Freigabetaste betätigt wurde.  Es starten alle 5 Antriebe gleichzeitig! 
*Ventil fährt AUF*
U  Schritt_2
S  Merker Vent_AUF
U  Rückmeldung_Auf
R  Merker Vent_AUF

UN  Merker Not-Aus
U  Merker Vent_AUF
=  Ausgang Vent_AUF

*Not-AUS (als Öffner)*
ON  Not_Aus_1
ON  Not-Aus_2
S  Merker Not-Aus
O  Taste „Freigabe Antriebe“
R  Merker Not_Aus

Fragen:
Soll die S.Kette gestoppt werden mit dem Not-Aus?. Sie schaltet nicht weiter da die Antriebe / Rückmeldungen für Weiterschalten „0“ sind.
Reicht ein Freigabe-Taster für alle 5 Antriebe?
Sollte man die Antriebe mit dem Not-Aus ausschalten oder nur „blockieren“ wie in dem Beispiel?

Grüße
Ricko


----------



## Sinix (5 Januar 2010)

Ricko schrieb:


> Fragen:
> Soll die S.Kette gestoppt werden mit dem Not-Aus?. Sie schaltet nicht weiter da die Antriebe / Rückmeldungen für Weiterschalten „0“ sind.
> Reicht ein Freigabe-Taster für alle 5 Antriebe?
> Sollte man die Antriebe mit dem Not-Aus ausschalten oder nur „blockieren“ wie in dem Beispiel?
> ...



Zu deinen Fragen:
1) Das Weiterschalten einer Schrittkette kannst du zwar blockieren, aber gefährliche Bewegungen des aktuellen Schritts können noch stattfinden --> also Antriebe müssen sofort sicher abgeschaltet werden. Damit wäre Frage 3 auch beantwortet.
2) Wir Quittieren einen betätigten Nothalt immer dort wo er ausgelöst wurde, Grund ist die augenscheinliche Wahrnehmung, das die Ursache für das betätigen beseitigt wurde und keine Personen im Gefahrenbereich sind. Wenn es die räumliche Nähe zulässt würde auch ein Freigabe-(Quittiertaster) ausreichen. Der Gleichzeitige Anlauf von 5 Antrieben könnte ja auch anders erfolgen und da müssen Logik und Einschaltstrom geprüft werden.
3) Heisst das nun Not-Aus oder Not-Halt nach den neuen Normen?

MfG


----------



## Safety (5 Januar 2010)

*Not-Aus Not-Halt*

Also es heißt schon immer Not-Halt, war ein Übersetzungsfehler in der oder den Normen! 
Hier mal der Unterschied:


*NOT-HALT*
*Stillsetzen im Notfall*

*Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist,*
*einen Prozess oder eine Bewegung anzuhalten,*
*der (die) gefahrbringend wurde.*

*Prinzipien für die Ausführung der*
*NOT-HALT-Ausrüstung,*
*einschließlich funktionaler Gesichtspunkte,*
*sind in DIN EN ISO 13850: 2008 festgelegt.*
*NOT-HALT muss entweder entsprechend Stopp-Kategorie 0 oder*
*Stopp-Kategorie 1 nach DIN EN 60204-1:2007  9.2.2 funktionieren.*
*Die Wahl der Stopp-Kategorie des NOT-HALT ist abhängig*
*von den Ergebnissen einer Risikobeurteilung der Maschine.*


*NOT-AUS*
*Ausschalten im Notfall*

*Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist,*
*die Versorgung mit elektrischer Energie zu einer*
*ganzen oder zu einem Teil einer Installation abzu-*
*schalten, wo ein Risiko für elektrischen Schlag oder*
*ein anderes Risiko elektrischen Ursprungs besteht*

*Funktionale Aspekte für NOT-AUS*
*sind in IEC 60364-5-53 , 536.4 (537.4)*
*(vergleichbar mit DIN VDE 0100-530: 2005) festgelegt.*

*NOT-AUS wird durch das Abschalten der entsprechenden Energie-*
*einspeisung mit elektromechanischen Schaltgeräten erreicht, mit der *
*Folge einer Stopp-Kategorie 0 nach DIN EN 60204-1:2007  9.2.2 *
*der an diese Energieversorgung angeschlossenen Maschinenantriebe.*


----------



## Ricko (5 Januar 2010)

Danke für die Antworten!
Die Not-Aus_1/2  Schalter der 5 Antriebe, sollen die Befüllung eines Silos überwachen und auch die Antriebe! (kein direkter Kontakt des Personal,   eingebaut in der Förderleitungen!)
Sie sind auf zwei Etagen untergebracht. Die Antriebe werden in verschieden Schritten aktiviert und bleiben bis zum letzten Schritt „1“. 
1.) Wird ein Not-Aus ausgelöst dann wird die Ansteuerung für die 5 Antriebe weggenommen, da  neg. UND Verknüpfung mit dem Merker Not-Aus (außerdem die Verdrahtung  des Bin.Ausgangs mit dem Hauptöffner  stoppt den Antrieb Hardwaremäßig)
Nach dem Entriegeln und Überprüfung der Anlage, wird der Freigabetaster betätigt. Die Antriebe laufen weiter. Die S.Kette kann weiter schalten.                                                       VORTEIL: der Bediener braucht nicht zu wissen in welchem Schritt welche Anriebe laufen sollen, die S.Kette bleibt im AUTO !
sonst..
2.) Die Antriebe werden auch Softwaremäßig abgeschaltet. Die S.Kette muss in HAND geschaltet werden. Nach dem Entriegeln des Not-Aus , werden die ausgeschalteten Antriebe einzeln per Hand eingeschaltet und die S.Kette wieder in AUTO  geschaltet!! 

Ist die Lösung 1. Konform?

Grüße
Ricko


----------



## Safety (5 Januar 2010)

Ricko schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> Die Not-Aus_1/2 Schalter der 5 Antriebe, sollen die Befüllung eines Silos überwachen und auch die Antriebe! (kein direkter Kontakt des Personal, eingebaut in der Förderleitungen!)
> Sie sind auf zwei Etagen untergebracht. Die Antriebe werden in verschieden Schritten aktiviert und bleiben bis zum letzten Schritt „1“.
> 1.)Wird ein Not-Aus ausgelöst dann wird die Ansteuerung für die 5 Antriebe weggenommen, da neg. UND Verknüpfung mit dem Merker Not-Aus (außerdem die Verdrahtung des Bin.Ausgangs mit dem Hauptöffner stoppt den Antrieb Hardwaremäßig)
> ...


 



Die Not-Halt Funktion ist immer eine zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahme. 
Besorge Dir die EN ISO 13850.
Darin steht z.B.:
Not-Halt hat immer Vorrang vor allen Beriebsarten
Muss in der Stoppkategorie 0 oder 1 erfolgen siehe 60204-1

*4.1.6 *Nach Auslösen eines Not-Halt-Gerätes, das einen Not-Halt-Befehl ausgelöst hat, muss die Wirkung
dieses Befehls bis zu seiner manuellen Rückstellung erhalten bleiben. Diese Rückstellung darf nur an dem
Ort möglich sein, an dem die Not-Halt-Befehlsgabe vorgenommen wurde. Die Rückstellung des Befehls darf
die Maschine nicht wieder in Gang setzen, sondern nur das Wieder-in-Gang-Setzen ermöglichen. Das In-
Gang-Setzen der Maschine darf erst möglich sein, wenn an jedem Ort, an dem Not-Halt ausgelöst wurde, ein
manuelles Rücksetzen des Not-Halt-Gerätes durchgeführt wurde.

Also ist es egal was deine Schrittkette macht da diese ein Auto oder Manuel Betrieb ist und dieser nur im Sicherenzustand laufen darf!

Also wenn der Not-Halt betätigt wird musst du alles in einen Sicherenzustand bringen 
z.B. STO sicher abgeschaltetes Moment. Es muss eine Rückstellmöglichkeit Vorort gegeben sein. Und selbst dann dürfen die Antriebe nicht anlaufen erst nach einem Start. 

Du schreibst Befüllung überwachen das verstehe ich nicht!
Natürlich müssen die Antriebe und auch die Pneumatik Gefahr entsprechend des PLr abgeschaltet werden. Siehe EN ISO 13849-1.

Fazit: die Schrittkette kann in Auto bleiben da Du bei Not-Halt einen sicheren Zustand erreichen musst. Wie das Prozesstechnisch aussieht ist ein anderes Thema.
Und nach Rückstellen des Not-Halt darf die Kiste nicht anlaufen.


----------



## Ricko (5 Januar 2010)

*Hallo Safety,*
*Befüllen überwachen bedeutet dass man den Vorgang abbricht (sichere Zustand = befüllen gestoppt)!  Die relevanten Antriebe werden dadurch Hardwaremäßig abgeschaltet. 
*Nach Rückstellen des Not-Halt wird die Kiste nicht anlaufen, da ich einen Freigabetaster verwende.
*Not-AUS (als Hilfsöffner in der SPS),    Hauptöffner in der Reihe mit Bin.Ausgang*
ON Not_Aus_1
ON Not-Aus_2
S Merker Not-Aus
O Taste „Freigabe Antriebe“
R Merker Not_Aus
(siehe Beitrag nr.1)

Ricko


----------



## Matthias_VER (7 Januar 2010)

Ich kenne es so, das es neben dem Not-Aus-Merker auch noch einen Merker "Automatikbetrieb" gibt: dieser wird bei einem Wiederanlauf in der SPS aktiviert.

Ich habe aber noch eine andere Frage (weil ich etwas staune); ist Deine Struktur tatsächlich das Setzen des Not-Aus-Merker VOR dem Rücksetzen? 
Das kann nämlich ins Auge gehen, wenn es keinen separaten Startmerker gibt ...Oder hast Du noch weitere Verknüpfungen für das Signal "Freigabe_Antriebe"?


----------



## dtsclipper (7 Januar 2010)

Ricko schrieb:


> *
> *Nach Rückstellen des Not-Halt wird die Kiste nicht anlaufen, da ich einen Freigabetaster verwende.
> *Not-AUS (als Hilfsöffner in der SPS),    Hauptöffner in der Reihe mit Bin.Ausgang*
> ON Not_Aus_1
> ...



!!  STOPP !!

Dieser Merker würde bei BETÄTIGTEM Notaus  und drücken des Freigabetasters  Rückgesetzt werden !!!!!!!!! 
 
Entweder:

```
[COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]ON Not_Aus_1[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]ON Not-Aus_2[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]S Merker Not-Aus
[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]U Not_Aus_1[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]U Not-Aus_2[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]U Taste „Freigabe Antriebe“[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]R Merker Not_Aus[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
```

Oder:

```
[COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]O Taste „Freigabe Antriebe“[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]R Merker Not_Aus[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]ON Not_Aus_1[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]ON Not-Aus_2[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]S Merker Not-Aus[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
```

Dann ist das besser.

dtsclipper


----------



## Matthias_VER (7 Januar 2010)

Na,

da bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine, dem das auffällt ... 

Leider sehe ich soetwas immer wieder, es fällt meistens nur nicht so stark auf. Bis die Hardware mal versagt oder ein besonderer Betriebszustand eintritt.


----------



## Safety (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
warum fragst Du den Not-Halt Merker in Deiner SPS nicht auf 1-Signal ab?
Dann könntest Du es so machen!

```
O Not-Halt Merker
O Freigabe Taste
U Not-Halt 1
U Not-Halt 2
= Not-Halt Merker
```
 
Wenn man Sicherheitsfunktionen Programmiert sollte man immer so einfach wie möglich vorgehen damit die Validierung vereinfacht wird!


----------



## Safety (7 Januar 2010)

*Fehler*

Natürlich den Freigabe Taster auf Negative-Flanke abgefragt!


----------



## sailor (8 Januar 2010)

_Zitat
2) Wir Quittieren einen betätigten Nothalt immer dort wo er ausgelöst wurde, Grund ist die augenscheinliche Wahrnehmung, das die Ursache für das betätigen beseitigt wurde und keine Personen im Gefahrenbereich sind.

_Da mußt Du aber bei den meisten Anlagen für jeden Not-Aus ein eigenes Schaltgerät einsetzen. Zusammen mit der Verkabelung kommt das immens teuer. Wir quittieren meist am zentralen Steuerpult. Quitieren kann und darf nur ein eingewiesener Operator.


----------



## Safety (8 Januar 2010)

13849-1 5.2.2 habe ich in einem anderen Thema schon genau dargestellt.
Fordert aber:

Das Antriebselement zum Rücksetzen muss außerhalb des Gefahrbereichs und an einer sicheren Position mit guter Einsicht zur Überprüfung, dass sich keine Person im Gefahrbereich befindet, angebracht werden.


----------



## istat_gb (8 Januar 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> Da mußt Du aber bei den meisten Anlagen für jeden Not-Aus ein eigenes Schaltgerät einsetzen. Zusammen mit der Verkabelung kommt das immens teuer. *Wir quittieren meist am zentralen Steuerpult.* Quitieren kann und darf nur ein eingewiesener Operator.


 

ACHTUNG! die ISO 13850 sagt hierzu folgedes: 
"4.4.4 [...] Das Rückstellen (zum Beispiel Entriegeln) des Not-Halt darf nur als Ergebnis einer manuellen Aktion *an der Stelle möglich sein, wo der Not-Halt eingeleitet wurde*."


Meiner Ansicht nach zählt das Quittieren - also das manuelle Rücksetzen ebenso dazu..... An unseren Anlagen ist an jedem NOT-HALT-taster jeweils ein Quittiertaster in direkter Nähe, da einfach auch manchmal die Wege zu lang wären ;-). Der Anlagendtart erfolgt dann vom Steuerpult aus.


----------



## Safety (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo hier meint die 13850 meiner Meinung nach das rückstellen des Tasters an sich! Es gibt auch die Meinung, dass dieses Rückstellen (heraus ziehen, oder sonstiges) als Rückstellfunktion der Sicherheitsfunktion reichen würde, dies sehe ich anders, hier muss die 13849-1 zurate gezogen werden, in der Sinngemäß steht, dass man nur die SIFU  Rückstellen ( Reseten) darf, bei der man auch den entsprechenden Gefahrenbereich einsehen kann. Also kann es durch aus sein, dass man eine Rückstelltaste für mehrere Not-Halt Taster hat.

Ist doch auch Logisch, oder?


----------



## volker (11 Januar 2010)

siehe dazu auch die betriebssicherheitsverordnung anhang 1

http://www.betriebssicherheitsveror...iften-fur-arbeitsmittel-gemas-§-7-abs-1-nr-2/


----------



## istat_gb (11 Januar 2010)

@ Safety: Genau auf dieses Thema wollte ich hinaus... du hast es gut beschrieben!


----------

